# My 180g drilled



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

so i drilled my 180g on both sides and i have 2 sub return pums that equal approx 900 gph / the syphon sides are 1" pvc
drilled 5" down from the top of the tank, no issues yet. i have a 40g sump with BOTH od the syphons going into the 1 sock
BUT.....the sock is overflowing, do i need to run 2 socks per syphon? or do i need to do something else? the water is just pouring 
out of the sock into the sump and loosing some of the matter collected.....

2 socks? / the fish are loving thier new home for sure, 2 -korlina 3s (spelling) and 900 gph going thru the tank...happy as a larks.
also, i had to add approx 50 gallons of tap water with prime, didnt have anough R/O water to fill the rest of the tank up, should
i be concerned at all? i know i might develop algea, but its only 50 to 60 gallons, i had to do this, every other top offs have been 
R/O water, anyway the help would be great guys......

dennis


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Everything sounds good! Good call on getting a drilled tank. My 180g isn't drilled and I wish it was now. I know a guy who can drill it though with the fish still in it! I don't know if I want to risk it though.

The flow sounds a little low but I'm assuming your tank is fowlr setup because you didn't mention any corals. The flow would definitley need to be really high if you had clams/sps. But even still your flow seems very low. I have always been a lover of high flow in my tanks, freshwater and saltwater so maybe I have a biased opinion, obviously if it works out good then its fine.

But if my math is correct your 2x Koralia 3's and your 900gph (if it's 900gph in the tank..it may get cut down from head height)
Then you will have 2600gph.
2600/180=14.5x turnover which seems extremely low to me especially since you have 200lbs of liverock. That's alot of rock and I would recommend much higher flow in the tank so those rocks can get the circulation they need.

The setup sounds awesome though!
Got any pics?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i wouldnt even use socks but that just how i roll..

also agree with sheppard, you could use more flow both in power heads and through the overflows what will happen is you wont be getting enough water cycling throught eh sump to get skimmed so you wont be able to tkeep up with the filtration needs. i have about the same amount of flow going through my 45 gallon.

get some pictures up lets see this beast.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

the head height is at 4 foot, i posted a little low, but the height is approx 3 foot as is, so its close 
to 900gph maybe a little more.

it seems like im getting better flow in the 180g now than my 125g dont know why, but i am.
no corals, i do not want to venture into that mess yet...








i do have plans on getting a bigger return pump, but for now i am using what i have. i drilled the tank 
myself and suprisingly enough, it was easy as pie...!!!!!

N/D knows, this is the first step for perfection for me, im always tweeking and what not till its truley
done.....so close. so what are you using for mech filtration N/D?
pics included....cell pics, sorry

View attachment 164920

VETO, MY PRIDE OF THE TANK
View attachment 164921

View attachment 164922


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

assclown said:


> N/D knows, this is the first step for perfection for me, im always tweeking and what not till its truley
> done.....so close. so what are you using for mech filtration N/D?
> pics included....cell pics, sorry


skimmer is pretty much it, i lightly vac the sand that i can get to about once a month and try to direct flow to the areas i cant reach to try and prevent too much from settling there, i get stuff in the sump and have to clean it every couple of months.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i wouldnt even use socks but that just how i roll..
> 
> also agree with sheppard, you could use more flow both in power heads and through the overflows what will happen is you wont be getting enough water cycling throught eh sump to get skimmed so you wont be able to tkeep up with the filtration needs. i have about the same amount of flow going through my 45 gallon.
> 
> get some pictures up lets see this beast.


Nismo, I always thought that having lower flow through the sump is what you wanted. Iv'e always been told that 5x turnover through the sump is good because it reduces microbubbles produced by the skimmer and you wanted much higher flow through the display.
I could be wrong though? Have you ever heard that?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> i wouldnt even use socks but that just how i roll..
> 
> also agree with sheppard, you could use more flow both in power heads and through the overflows what will happen is you wont be getting enough water cycling throught eh sump to get skimmed so you wont be able to tkeep up with the filtration needs. i have about the same amount of flow going through my 45 gallon.
> 
> get some pictures up lets see this beast.


Nismo, I always thought that having lower flow through the sump is what you wanted. Iv'e always been told that 5x turnover through the sump is good because it reduces microbubbles produced by the skimmer and you wanted much higher flow through the display.
I could be wrong though? Have you ever heard that?
[/quote]

there are differnt ways of looking at it and differnt configurations for sump but i think you are confusing a few things.. you rally cant set specific turn over rate and claim its going to result in less bubbles and not all mocro bubble come from the skimmer.

you need to base your turn over on the display needs and size your sump as big as possible to get that sump turn over rate slow enough to reduce micro bubles and give the skimmer more time to cycle the water in the sump.

all new systems will have micro bubbles until everything get slimed up but there are tricks you can do with the plumbing and number and configuration of the bubble traps to furthre reduce teh amount of bubbles that make it to the display. if run the drian pipe through a length of horizontal pipe before entering the sump it will reduce the velocity of teh water entering the sump increasing teh size of the pipe achieves this as well. so your not reducing the amount of water moving through just the speed at which it enter the sump to reduce teh amount of bubble created from the begining of the trip through the sump. you can create bubble traps right were the water enters the sump then have another set right before the water enters the return pump chamber. the space betweent teh panels and number of panels also can change the effectiveness of the bubble trap, using a slightly wider gap will decrease the velocity as it passes through and provide a better chance of bubbles being removed. some people add an extra baffle so instead of over, under, over they do under, over, under, over


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i still love my sump sock, i washed it in the washing machine with bleach and is working great now....
yes i soaked it in prime afterwards.....lol

i have since installed an XP3 to filter the main tank, im going to run this filter for a few hours
each week to get floaters out, but all seems to be working good.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

assclown said:


> i still love my sump sock, i washed it in the washing machine with bleach and is working great now....
> yes i soaked it in prime afterwards.....lol
> 
> i have since installed an XP3 to filter the main tank, im going to run this filter for a few hours
> each week to get floaters out, but all seems to be working good.


Iv'e heard good thing about the socks. I can't wait to get one, they sound like they are worth the money


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

totally worth the money, i just didnt know how to clean them well, untill i googled and what not
it did the trick......BTW, buy them online at doc foster and smith.....CHEAP THERE


----------

